# Actinic keratosis



## lmackey (Oct 5, 2015)

I had submitted a claim to Medicare CPT 17000 with ICD-10 L57.0, X32.XXXA for AK with exposure to sunlight-initial encounter.  It is the patients 1st treatment.  Medicare is rejecting the claim for the diagnosis codes.  Suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

I have to ask but is the date of service Oct 1 or after?


----------



## lmackey (Oct 5, 2015)

The DOS is 10/1/15.


----------



## smidge1 (Oct 5, 2015)

*AK denial*

The only thing I can think of is that you may have linked the X32.XXXA Dx. code to the procedure as well.  If so, unlink that Dx. and appeal.  Should be linked to AK Dx. only.


----------



## rniquet00 (Oct 19, 2015)

There is an Alert on the Noridian site.  This is an error and claims will be reprocessed.


----------



## bgonzalez (Oct 27, 2015)

*icd 10 well visit with em code*

I have heard because of icd10 code  we can longer bill well visit with and em code because of the way icd 10 codes are now.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2015)

You cannot have a well visit and a symptomatic visit on the same day.  Check your excludes 1 notes as well as the category description.


----------

